# Windows qui se plante



## barbenzingue44 (14 Février 2022)

Bonjour à tous
Désolé si ce post est un doublon mais je n'ai pas vu quelque chose qui ressemble à mon problème.
Voilà je suis possesseur un MBP Fin 2013 et j'ai installé windows via bootcamp
Tout s'est bien déroulé, j'ai bien lancé bootcamp manuellement à la fin de l'install et tous mes pilotes sont bien installés. Mon gestionnaire de prérifs est nickel.
Seulement voilà quand je débranche l'alim, mon windows plante. Pareil quand je veux le lancer, arrivé au mot de passe il plante. Alors que rien de ceci n'arrive s'il est branché.
Comme je débute sur Mac peut etre qu'il y a quelque chose que j'ai loupé.
Merci pour votre aide

PS batterie quasi neuve (10 cycles)


----------



## moderno31 (14 Février 2022)

Salut
Un windows qui plante ? bah c'est le classique non ? lol
Pourquoi tu ne vitualises pas... tu te prendrais moins la tête. Je remarque sur ce forum vous voulez tous utiliser cet arsenal incroyable qui insuffisant à mes yeux.
Si jamais tu veux explorer un plan B qui est efficace et qui fonctionne vraiment. Vmware + ton iso de Windows. En 7 minutes tu auras ta machine et sans planter. J'ai une migration ce soir, j'ai monté mon serveur windows sur mon mac2013. J'ai même les partages de fichiers vers Drive..... tu vois


----------



## barbenzingue44 (14 Février 2022)

Merci pour ta réponse mais j'aimerais plutot windows en "natif"
il doit bien y avoir quelque chose qui gène le démarrage sous batterie alors qu'il fonctionne à merveille sur secteur


----------



## Locke (15 Février 2022)

barbenzingue44 a dit:


> il doit bien y avoir quelque chose qui gène le démarrage sous batterie alors qu'il fonctionne à merveille sur secteur


Il faut regarder dans les paramètres avancés d'alimentation dans Windows, il n'y aurait que là.


----------



## barbenzingue44 (15 Février 2022)

Locke a dit:


> Il faut regarder dans les paramètres avancés d'alimentation dans Windows, il n'y aurait que là.


je ne trouve rien. Et surtout j'ai jamais touché à ça avant et pourtant c'est pas le premier windows que j'installe. Le premier sur un mac ok. Peux tu me guider?


----------



## Locke (15 Février 2022)

barbenzingue44 a dit:


> je ne trouve rien. Et surtout j'ai jamais touché à ça avant et pourtant c'est pas le premier windows que j'installe. Le premier sur un mac ok. Peux tu me guider?


Et bien il va falloir te pencher dessus, car si sous OS X ou macOS tu n'as aucun problème, c'est bel et bien dans les paramètres d'alimentation de Windows qu'il faut regarder. Mais dans ton Mac quel est le nombre de cycles de recharge de ta batterie ? Un bon test à faire est avec *coconutBattery*.


----------



## barbenzingue44 (15 Février 2022)

Locke a dit:


> Et bien il va falloir te pencher dessus, car si sous OS X ou macOS tu n'as aucun problème, c'est bel et bien dans les paramètres d'alimentation de Windows qu'il faut regarder. Mais dans ton Mac quel est le nombre de cycles de recharge de ta batterie ? Un bon test à faire est avec *coconutBattery*.


Ma batterie est quasi neuve. Depuis mes installations de windows ça a dû monter un peu mais je suis sous les 20. Je vais tester avec ce logiciel.
Je viens de tester elle est à 100%


----------



## Locke (15 Février 2022)

barbenzingue44 a dit:


> Ma batterie est quasi neuve. Depuis mes installations de windows ça a dû monter un peu mais je suis sous les 20. Je vais tester avec ce logiciel.
> Je viens de tester elle est à 100%


Donc, pour moi il faut bien chercher dans les paramètres d'alimentation de Windows. Allez savoir pourquoi tu as ce problème est une autre histoire. Avec toutes les installations et utilisations avec un vieux MBP de 2010, je n'ai jamais rencontré ce problème et pourtant ma batterie ne tient plus le choc, car elle est d'origine.


----------



## barbenzingue44 (15 Février 2022)

Et bien toujours au même point
Même après réinstall MacOs en recovery


----------



## Locke (15 Février 2022)

barbenzingue44 a dit:


> Et bien toujours au même point
> Même après réinstall MacOs en recovery


Tu n'avais aucune raison d'en faire la réinstallation. C'est dans les paramètres d'alimentation de ta version de Windows qu'il faut aller voir ce qu'il se passe !


----------



## barbenzingue44 (15 Février 2022)

Locke a dit:


> Tu n'avais aucune raison d'en faire la réinstallation. C'est dans les paramètres d'alimentation de ta version de Windows qu'il faut allez voir ce qu'il se passe !


oui bien sûr mais je ne trouvais rien
Mais je viens de me rappeler que j'ai un autre ordi qui me sert de valise diagnostique avec windows 10 dessus
Demain je ferai un comparatif entre les 2


----------



## barbenzingue44 (16 Février 2022)

Problème résolu
J'ai constaté une différence dans les paramètres PCI Express, gestion de l'alimentation de l'état de liaison (paramètres du mode de gestion).
J'ai mis sur désactivé (batterie et secteur)
Et il tient bien sur batterie.
Merci bcp Locke


----------



## Locke (16 Février 2022)

barbenzingue44 a dit:


> Problème résolu
> J'ai constaté une différence dans les paramètres PCI Express, gestion de l'alimentation de l'état de liaison (paramètres du mode de gestion).
> J'ai mis sur désactivé (batterie et secteur)
> Et il tient bien sur batterie.
> Merci bcp Locke


Je savais bien que c'était là ton problème, mais ça ne nous dit pas pourquoi ces options étaient déréglées. Tu as souvenance d'avoir bidouillé ces options ?


----------



## barbenzingue44 (16 Février 2022)

Locke a dit:


> Je savais bien que c'était là ton problème, mais ça ne nous dit pas pourquoi ces options étaient déréglées. Tu as souvenance d'avoir bidouillé ces options ?


ah non pas du tout!! J'ai jamais eu à toucher ça sur toutes les install que j'ai faites. Peut être par rapport à bootcamp


----------



## Locke (16 Février 2022)

barbenzingue44 a dit:


> ah non pas du tout!! J'ai jamais eu à toucher ça sur toutes les install que j'ai faites. Peut être par rapport à bootcamp


En aucun cas, Assistant Boot Camp ne fait que télécharger/installer les pilotes/drivers et ne touche jamais aux réglages prédéfinis d'une version de Windows. Mais bon, tu as fini par trouver les coupables.


----------



## barbenzingue44 (16 Février 2022)

Locke a dit:


> En aucun cas, Assistant Boot Camp ne fait que télécharger/installer les pilotes/drivers et ne touche jamais aux réglages prédéfinis d'une version de Windows. Mais bon, tu as fini par trouver les coupables.


Oui c'est sûr mais j'aurais bien aimé savoir pourquoi. Donc maintenant c'est touche pas à ça p'tit c..


----------

